# i need a name for my restaurant... and fast!!!



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

ok guys..... i need your brains and ideas. i just started one of my new classes yesterday and our first task is to open a restaraunt. here is what i have so far

location will be in cannon beach city, oregon

population of about 1600

big tourist place

the restaraunt will look unto the ocean

50 seat restaraunt

open 11-3 for lunch and 5 to 11pm for dinner 

lunch: monday through sat and dinner tuesday through saturday

i will be serving american food taking into account that america is a big melting pot. i wouldnt really call it fusion cooking but rather americanized food. 

average check will be about 12- 15 dollars

i would like to stay on the somewhat high end of food but not to high end. casual... somewhat i suppose. 

I NEED A NAME.....ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS????


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Port Cannon


Isaac's Oyster Bar........


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Isaac's Ocean View Oyster Bar...(g)


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

The name of the city is Cannon beach..

Name it " theRustic inn
Danielle


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Au bord de mer

Bistro Gourmet

L'américain if you want to be patriotic.

Seashell inn

The Haven, you could add At Cannon Beach if you want.

Seaside Bistro

L'huitre joyeuse


----------



## blueribboncakes (Dec 19, 2000)

Seaside Cafe
Cannon Beach Bistro
Isaac's Kitchen


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

one-word names seem to be very in vogue these days. not sure i like this trend so much....but here goes:

tide 

catch 

coast 

shore 

sea

half-shell

fin

yellowtail

(these are restaurant names, but some of them could also double as laundry detergent or soap names)


or you could go with "isaac's 'yo ho ho and a bottle of rum' chowder house and oyster bar" if you're into a more old-school approach.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

For some reason, at 3:00 this morning "Breakers" or "The Breakers" sounded like a really good idea. I just remembered it now that I am half asleep again, but not sure why I thought it was such a good idea. :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love the way you think Nancy!  

So glad to see I am not the only one who has food related thoughts in the middle of the night.


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

I'd have to agree with nancya, The Breakers sounds like a winner.


----------

